# Do Nuisance abatement teams bother anyone?



## Big Time (Jun 9, 2018)

I was reading about them busting up peoples land in the Antelope Valley a few years ago and was wondering if anyone here got harassed by them?


----------



## Big Time (Jun 9, 2018)

_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Yy-roIT1A_


This is what I was talking about


----------

